# Spring 2016 USC School of Cinematic Arts



## Quee (Aug 18, 2015)

Anyone applying for SCA?


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 18, 2015)

Guilty of applying yet again here.


----------



## Quee (Aug 25, 2015)

so...just two of us?
That's a 100% chance to get in LOL, JK


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 25, 2015)

For how much it's been seen, would have thought some of them would be applying too.
So first time applying?


----------



## CMC (Aug 26, 2015)

I did! what program?


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 26, 2015)

Directing applicant here.


----------



## CMC (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool! I did the TV/ Film Producing 9 month program. Have you applied before? How long does the decision normally take?


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 26, 2015)

How was that program? I have applied before. I think they average around 2-3 months.


----------



## CMC (Aug 26, 2015)

I mean I applied to that program.  ugh I don't know how I can wait one more month.


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 26, 2015)

I have been waitlisted all the past times I applied for spring entrance....I have become a master of waiting.


----------



## Quee (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone got an interview?


----------



## kazedragon (Sep 22, 2015)

Not yet...but there is still lots of time.


----------



## Quee (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey guys... sorry for taking a while to post my status, was extremely busy these days.
I got an Skype interview earlier this week and here is a list of the questions that I was asked:

1. What kind of film do you want to make in the future?
2. Are you aware of the cost of the program?
3. Why film school? Why USC?
4. Where are you from and your cultural background?
5. Any questions for us?

The interview last for about 20 minutes and it was very casual...I didn't even realise that was an interview...
Anyone else got an interview? 
This post has been very quiet...I hope more people can join the talk


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Sep 26, 2015)

Directing Applicant here, 2nd shot at it.  Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Quee (Sep 28, 2015)

:/ silent...


----------



## Quee (Sep 28, 2015)

...post


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 1, 2015)

The forums have been really quiet. Of course, maybe that will change when results start coming in?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 6, 2015)

Yes a little quiet... hopefully everything will pick up again soon.


----------



## Ramesh Chetwani (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey @Quee, are you an international applicant?

Also @Nic L. Kelly you mentioned directing applicant. I didn't see any option to select a specialisation when I applied..how were you able to apply to direction specifically?


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Oct 12, 2015)

Ramesh Chetwani said:


> Hey @Quee, are you an international applicant?
> 
> Also @Nic L. Kelly you mentioned directing applicant. I didn't see any option to select a specialisation when I applied..how were you able to apply to direction specifically?


Sorry for the delay...  No, just general film production.


----------



## Ramesh Chetwani (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone got a decision yet?


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Oct 15, 2015)

Nothing on my front, has anyone else been interviewed? I'm going for a visit on Monday, probably just teasing myself.


----------



## Ramesh Chetwani (Oct 15, 2015)

@Nic L. Kelly Good luck!!


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Oct 15, 2015)

Ramesh Chetwani said:


> @Nic L. Kelly Good luck!!


Thanks, were you interviewed?


----------



## Ramesh Chetwani (Oct 15, 2015)

Nope, no news yet.


----------



## BIS ANS ENDE DER WELT (Oct 16, 2015)

In respect to the Spring Semester 2016 SCA, I have just been notified of the possibility of being placed on the waitlist.


----------



## Racheal (Oct 18, 2015)

On waiting list too. Not even an interview. Sign, it's almost impossible to get in. Anyone else?


----------



## Racheal (Oct 18, 2015)

You 


Nic L. Kelly said:


> Thanks, were you interviewed?


going for an interview?


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 19, 2015)

I haven't heard anything yet....I believe now is the time to consider my spring application dead and buried.


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Oct 20, 2015)

Racheal said:


> You
> 
> going for an interview?


Nope was going for a visit..got there late, looked around the huge campus. As I'm driving away I looked in my email..waitlisting list. So is my first time being waitlisted what does it really mean?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 20, 2015)

Nic L. Kelly said:


> Nope was going for a visit..got there late, looked around the huge campus. As I'm driving away I looked in my email..waitlisting list. So is my first time being waitlisted what does it really mean?



Waitlist is good. Better than an outright rejection. As far as what does it mean I'm not entirely sure.  I'm sure there are loads of threads on this site talking about it if you use the search function.


----------



## Ramesh Chetwani (Oct 22, 2015)

Rejected. I have a pretty low undergraduate GPA, so dunno if I should re-apply. Eitherway, no regrets!


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Oct 23, 2015)

BIS ANS ENDE DER WELT said:


> In respect to the Spring Semester 2016 SCA, I have just been notified of the possibility of being placed on the waitlist.


so the application for spring 2016 has begun? for which program? the deadline doesn´t appears as freshman tv/film production yet...


----------



## Quee (Nov 3, 2015)

I am in.
Received an official Yes about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Quee (Nov 3, 2015)

Chris W said:


> Waitlist is good. Better than an outright rejection. As far as what does it mean I'm not entirely sure.  I'm sure there are loads of threads on this site talking about it if you use the search function.



Hey Chris, is there anyway to change 2015 to 2016 in the title. I apologize for the mistake!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 3, 2015)

Quee said:


> Hey Chris, is there anyway to change 2015 to 2016 in the title. I apologize for the mistake!


Done.


----------



## Quee (Nov 3, 2015)

Chris W said:


> Done.



I really appreciate it sir!


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Nov 3, 2015)

Quee said:


> I am in.
> Received an official Yes about 3 weeks ago.


Graduate or undergraduate mate?


----------



## Quee (Nov 3, 2015)

Salva Figueroa said:


> Graduate or undergraduate mate?



Hey! It is graduate.


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Nov 3, 2015)

Quee said:


> Hey! It is graduate.


Damn, i´ve just had this "online meeting group" and due to familar problems and stuff is not going to be possible for me to apply this december deadline... i will need to wait till next august... do you know if i can send the apply before? or just when they telll to do so?


----------



## Cavity (Nov 9, 2015)

Was waitlisted for SCA graduate Film and TV Production program. Currently readying CalArts, LMU and ArtCenter applications. I live in the San Francisco so I'm considering SF State too.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Nov 29, 2015)

Hello!  I am finishing up my first year at USC graduate film school.  I am happy to answer any questions if you have any.


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Nov 30, 2015)

Ilovefilms said:


> Hello!  I am finishing up my first year at USC graduate film school.  I am happy to answer any questions if you have any.


"how´s the school feeling? What have you done in the year?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ilovefilms (Nov 30, 2015)

In the first year of USC you make 3 short films. The first semester you make 2 short 5 min movies that you basically have to do on your own.  Which is super weird... but whatever...  They don't have specific classes in sound or editing and they kind of gloss over Cinematography. This also seems strange to me especially if you don't have a lot of experience with editing or sound, but they do have other classes in the 2nd semester that focuses on these skills more.  

The 2nd semester.. you make another 5 minute movie but you get put with a group of 3.  Each person directs, produces and DP a movie and you rotate roles so everyone makes a film.  Its by far the roughest part of being at USC because you don't get to pick who you work with.  Reputations are formed during this time and by the end of the year you have a solid idea of what you want to do to help guide you through the 2nd year.  

In the 2nd year... people get placed in either 3 doc films or 3 fiction films.  There is a pitching process for the scripts, directors and producers.  Faculty pick 3 scripts / doc pitches and from there the trio picks the remaining crew members to make up the class.  I am telling you all this because the curriculum for USC always seemed so mysterious to me until I was actively involved.  

My biggest suggestion to people entering into the program is make sure you have story ideas ready.  There isn't really a ton of time to flush ideas out.  You can reach out to faculty and get feedback about story, but time is soooo tight in the first year that it's better to really come with some ideas for stories already so you can focus on production.  It's a ton of work and takes up all of your time, but at the end of the day if you feel like you excited for the next semester then you are in the right place.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Nov 30, 2015)

Ilovefilms said:


> In the first year of USC you make 3 short films. The first semester you make 2 short 5 min movies that you basically have to do on your own.  Which is super weird... but whatever...  They don't have specific classes in sound or editing and they kind of gloss over Cinematography. This also seems strange to me especially if you don't have a lot of experience with editing or sound, but they do have other classes in the 2nd semester that focuses on these skills more.
> 
> The 2nd semester.. you make another 5 minute movie but you get put with a group of 3.  Each person directs, produces and DP a movie and you rotate roles so everyone makes a film.  Its by far the roughest part of being at USC because you don't get to pick who you work with.  Reputations are formed during this time and by the end of the year you have a solid idea of what you want to do to help guide you through the 2nd year.
> 
> ...


So... the program is not as integral as they shown? e.g they exclude a bit cinematography, sound edition and so on?


----------



## Ilovefilms (Nov 30, 2015)

Salva Figueroa said:


> So... the program is not as integral as they shown? e.g they exclude a bit cinematography, sound edition and so on?




Hmm not the first year.   You do get cinematography, sound and editing instructors and class time dedicated to it but its not like at NYU where they have 5 separate classes in each discipline the first semester.  Its more a taste of those things the first year and then if you have interest in either of those things you can take more classes in it the 2nd semester.  

Also if you do decide to do sound or editing USC is perfect because every other person wants to be be writer / director.  There is small pool for sound and editors which makes you more sought out and in high demand.  Also the faculty are more focused on you in the later years which mean MORE job opportunities.  

The faculty are.... AMAZING...


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2015)

Renamed thread to make it more obvious to visitors and el Googol that this thread is about USC (SCA alone was too cryptic)


----------



## Salva Figueroa (Nov 30, 2015)

Ilovefilms said:


> Hmm not the first year.   You do get cinematography, sound and editing instructors and class time dedicated to it but its not like at NYU where they have 5 separate classes in each discipline the first semester.  Its more a taste of those things the first year and then if you have interest in either of those things you can take more classes in it the 2nd semester.
> 
> Also if you do decide to do sound or editing USC is perfect because every other person wants to be be writer / director.  There is small pool for sound and editors which makes you more sought out and in high demand.  Also the faculty are more focused on you in the later years which mean MORE job opportunities.
> 
> The faculty are.... AMAZING...


Thats great! Well, nowadays job demand  on the sky, as for me i will struggle my way out to be a DOP... Thanks mate, and yeah, the program of SCA seems to be a mystery for all except those who are now alumns.


----------



## Nic L. Kelly (Dec 29, 2015)

Has anyone that was waitlisted heard anything? Last I heard was that they would be letting people know something by Jan 6. If you do not get in, will you do the quick reapply for fall?


----------

